# Stromverbrauch CPU / GPU



## cycovery (20. November 2006)

Hi!
Ich weiss, die Frage lässt sich so nicht pauschal beantworten, aber rein tendenziell:

Was verbraucht mehr Strom: CPU voll ausgelastet (z.b. per Flashanimation auf Vollbild) oder wenn dafür Grafikbeschleunigung gebraucht wird (z.b. openGL Anwendung im Vollbild)

Hat jemand da irgend ne Idee zu?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (20. November 2006)

Grundsätzlich müsste eine per Grafikkarte beschleunigte Animation mehr Leistungziehen, da CPU und GPU beansprucht werden. Die CPU fällt nie unter den Idle-Verbrauch.

Aber andersrum: Wenn eine Animation rein Hardwarebeschleunigt ist und im Optimalfall
komplett in der GraKa-RAM passt, könnte sogar ein VIA C7 mit 1,7GHz ( 0,1-15Watt ) die
Animation sauber darstellen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. November 2006)

Also moderne GPUs verbrauchen unter vollast mehr Strom CPUs.
Vor allem wenn man in die Richtung der neuen nVidia-generation schielt, da braucht man schon fast sein eigenes Atomkraftwerk im Nebenzimmer.

Ich meine irgendwo einen test gelesen zu haben, im erstem Test wurde die CPU mit einem reinem Softwarerenderer an die Leistungsgrenze gebracht. Danach ein Typischer 3DMark. Und zum schluss dann das ganze nochmal im Idle Modus.
Lüfter und Laufwerke waren an einem zweitem Netzteil angeschlossen, um die Ergebnisse nicht zu verfälschen.

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich das Teil wiederfinde, meine Bookmarks sind so unsortiert 

Edit: Die Tests fanden übrigens mit einem Intel P4 EE bzw diesem AMD x4200 Dualcore dings da (hab nicht soviel Ahnung von AMD CPUs ) statt.
Würde man einen Core2 Duo mit einer nVidia 8xxx vergleichen wären die unterschiede wohl wirklich gewaltig ausgefallen.
Nachdem nVidia nun den Kurs einschlägt den Intel gerade erst verlassen und, und das mit veralteter Technik....


----------

